# Putting Them Down.



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day everyone shot these 2 feral pigeons this arvo with my Titan Hunter slingshot. 20/15 .6 sumeike with 8mm steel. One bird was shot through the base of the neck at around 15 meters, the other in the head at around 10 meters. Both shots passed completely through the birds putting them out in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great stuff man nice shooting  

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great shooting! You are on a roll!

Do you fry them up like chicken nuggets?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Get them pest they are a love doing some pest control on these next few wkend Al be checking the farms soon 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Great stuff man nice shooting
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Cheers mate  :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bellman said:


> Nice!


Cheers!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

msturm said:


> Great shooting! You are on a roll!
> 
> Do you fry them up like chicken nuggets?


Thanks mate! I do not eat any of these pigeons I shoot. They are actually a pest and carry all sorts of nasty things here so I just keep their numbers down. I would love to eat one as I have heard how great they taste but I don't want to get any of the nasty diseases they carry. I shoot them purely for pest control.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Get them pest they are a love doing some pest control on these next few wkend Al be checking the farms soon
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Haha yep I shoot them purely for pest control. Carry many nasty things here so good to just keep their numbers down!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Same here  ferret food

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Same here  ferret food
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shooting


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Good shooting


Cheers mate!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shoot buddy.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

man that's some good shooting. heard they're good to eat. isn't it about the same as a squab?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shoot buddy.


Cheers mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> man that's some good shooting. heard they're good to eat. isn't it about the same as a squab?


I wouldn't know sorry as I don't eat any of them as they carry all sorts here. Just keep their numbers down so just pest control. I would like to eat one but not with all the different diseases they carry.


----------

